# February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 January 2011)

Good morning to all... and a very happy Australia Day for tomorrow! 

With February just under a week away, it's time for everyone to start thinking about their entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The stock tipping competition this month is proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between February 1 and February 28.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* $50 cash if you prefer. The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Monday, January 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## nulla nulla (25 January 2011)

*CPA* thanks Joe


----------



## explod (25 January 2011)

EIO thanks Joe


----------



## sammy84 (25 January 2011)

BKP thanks.


----------



## robusta (25 January 2011)

ISS thankyou Joe


----------



## Miner (25 January 2011)

ZYL thanks and 

Happy Australia day to all


----------



## AngusSmart (25 January 2011)

I'm going to jump in early and go for KRL thanks joe, my biggest holding to at the moment


----------



## adobee (25 January 2011)

AVI for me please... looks like it could be about to blow..


----------



## hangseng (25 January 2011)

PEN without doubt.

IMO PEN will:


Bring out a surprise jorc upgrade
Announce early construction approval of the DWDW
Announce outcome of the Requests for Product from the 3 US utilities
Announce the DFS - positively
Confirm Vanadium credits

If that doesn't do it then I will eat your hat miner


----------



## philly (25 January 2011)

Hey Joe,
My pick for February is SUR.
Let the sun shine
cheers


----------



## matty77 (25 January 2011)

WHC please


----------



## Mickel (25 January 2011)

I'll take CNX again thanks Joe.

Hopefully they'll have their commercial power generator approved and running before the end of Feb.

Happy Australia Day to all.


----------



## happytown (25 January 2011)

avb thanks joe


----------



## Agentm (25 January 2011)

txn


----------



## chiasm (25 January 2011)

MNM please, thanks


----------



## drillinto (25 January 2011)

Thank you, Joe.

LRF
***


----------



## rcm617 (25 January 2011)

MAD


----------



## Liar's Poker (25 January 2011)

AXI thanks Joe.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 January 2011)

CVN thanks Joe,

gg


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (25 January 2011)

SEA thanks..


----------



## Iggy_Pop (25 January 2011)

I will stick with MNC


----------



## jonojpsg (25 January 2011)

I'm going for a long shot this month please Joe - RAU


----------



## Slipperz (25 January 2011)

Took some patience but SSN brought home the bacon this month. Just for a reweight I'll dip my toe in biotech thanks Joe with PRR.


----------



## bigdog (26 January 2011)

DMA thanks Joe


----------



## TabJockey (26 January 2011)

PYC - I never buy biotech though because I dont understand thier products!


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (26 January 2011)

I'd like MHM, old faithful!


----------



## namrog (26 January 2011)

ALD please


----------



## Sdajii (26 January 2011)

I'll go for a wildcard this month and take AEB, thanks!


----------



## absolute1 (27 January 2011)

can i have LSR please


----------



## tigerboi (27 January 2011)

CLR please joe... hot new coal stock very close by to bhp...tigerboi


----------



## joea (27 January 2011)

PLV if i get in.
Cheers


----------



## pedalofogus (27 January 2011)

AJM again thanks Joe


----------



## TheAbyss (27 January 2011)

UTO please


----------



## Sean K (27 January 2011)

PRU pls Joe


----------



## grandia3 (27 January 2011)

I will take ELK thanks


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 January 2011)

TZL please (miracles do happen)


----------



## Muschu (27 January 2011)

ADX please Joe


----------



## Purple XS2 (28 January 2011)

*BOD* for another run, please Joe: the best is yet to come.


----------



## Slipperz (28 January 2011)

PRR for me thanks Joe


----------



## Twiddle (28 January 2011)

IFN please.


----------



## jonnycage (28 January 2011)

pre please joe


----------



## So_Cynical (29 January 2011)

*AMM* - Amcom telecommunications

Thanks Joe 

Just for something different im actually picking a portfolio stock.


----------



## pixel (30 January 2011)

Let's try *INL *again, thanks Joe

(yes, S_C: it's already in my portfolio too. just like my January pick ARW was  )


----------



## derty (31 January 2011)

GOA for me please Joe.


----------



## springhill (31 January 2011)

RAD thanks!


----------



## SilverRanger (31 January 2011)

CSE thanks


----------



## mr_delta (31 January 2011)

Nexus (NXS) for me please.

Thanks


----------



## easylikesunday (31 January 2011)

GLF please Joe.


----------



## skc (31 January 2011)

AZZ thanks Joe.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 January 2011)

IMP, thanks.


----------



## Kremmen (31 January 2011)

EKA, thanks.


----------



## Knobby22 (31 January 2011)

CFU please


----------



## Buckfont (31 January 2011)

GOR, Gold Road Resources thanks Joe


----------



## kgee (31 January 2011)

I'll try PIR 
(its sitting just below recent Cap.Raise and has drill results coming)
ps I don't hold
thanks Joe


----------



## YELNATS (31 January 2011)

AGY thanks.


----------



## craigj (31 January 2011)

ARX  thanks joe


----------



## white_crane (31 January 2011)

ALB thanks Joe


----------



## jonnycage (31 January 2011)

hi joe-  my original pick pre closed at .009 cents today, that being the case please change mine to bhp

many thanks

jc


----------



## prozac (31 January 2011)

What else? RRS please Joe.


----------



## GumbyLearner (31 January 2011)

NZO pls Joe


----------

